# Bono and The Edge join Fender board of directors



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Wonder if this is an active role....

http://m.billboard.com/articles/new...-join-fenders-board-of-directors?sf26722760=1


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I read the reasoning, but I still have to ask "why" on both fronts.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't care what any of you say, a man who calls himself "the edge" is not to be taken seriously. aside from that, i never liked u2, never had any use at all for bono, and now that i have a strat i like, i don't care if fender picks tiny tim as their spokesman.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Didn't take long for then to start spewing corporate bs and talking points. Puke.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

While I love the band's material up to and including Achtung Baby, Bono himself can go rot in a hole for all I care.

What baffles me about this is The Edge has always been a Gibson guy to me. Sure, he plays Ricks and Teles too, but when I think of The Edge, I always picture him with his Explorer. A Google image search results in dozens of pics of him with Explorers, Les Pauls and an SG, and one Tele keeps appearing, but it really seems like he's a Gibson guy.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> While I love the band's material up to and including Achtung Baby, Bono himself can go rot in a hole for all I care.
> 
> What baffles me about this is The Edge has always been a Gibson guy to me. Sure, he plays Ricks and Teles too, but when I think of The Edge, I always picture him with his Explorer. A Google image search results in dozens of pics of him with Explorers, Les Pauls and an SG, and one Tele keeps appearing, but it really seems like he's a Gibson guy.


That was my first thought as well!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> While I love the band's material up to and including Achtung Baby, Bono himself can go rot in a hole for all I care.
> 
> What baffles me about this is The Edge has always been a Gibson guy to me. Sure, he plays Ricks and Teles too, but when I think of The Edge, I always picture him with his Explorer. A Google image search results in dozens of pics of him with Explorers, Les Pauls and an SG, and one Tele keeps appearing, but it really seems like he's a Gibson guy.


Do you think the Edge will now get an entire new lineup of Fender guitars (and amps)?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Bono can now save the planet AND Fender!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe Fender will start building LP's and SG's that are exact copies but say "Fender" on the headstock. :stirpot:


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I never really liked U2 but since watching It Might Get Loud I have mad respect for the Edge. I never realized Fender was so rough they'd have to hire Bono. They should have hired Keith Richards. 


Tapatalking


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Do you think the Edge will now get an entire new lineup of Fender guitars (and amps)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I don't know about amps. The Edge is pretty synonymous with Vox AC30s, but I'm sure a signature Edge Tele is on the way.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KidMeatball said:


> I never really liked U2 but since watching It Might Get Loud I have mad respect for the Edge.


That happened to me too...

And then I saw Classic Albums: The Making of The Joshua Tree...


----------

